# My new fish + crustation



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just got some new things, I got:
*2x_Dermogenys pusilla sumatrana_ (Silver halfbeak)
















*1x_Mastacembelus erythrotaenia_ (Fire eel)









*6x_Gymnocorymbus ternetzi_ (Black widow tetra)









*6x_Paracheirodon innesi_ (Neon tetra)









*1x_Corydoras panda_ (Panda cory)









*1x_Procambarus paeninsulanus_ (Blue crayfish) - which has hidden in a rock the whole time I have owned it, it was in the rock in the shop and the woman was not going to sell it to me as she couldnt get it out, so I bought the rock and the crafish, so I am not sure that it is this particular species yet - lol

















*note - these are not my pics, they are just showing off the species

I also picked up a flying carpet thing for the airpump, a 3D background sheet and an amazing book with 4,600 color photos of differant fish species so I am a happy chappy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's some serious shopping you did, Innes: very nice








I haven't gone to an lfs for more than 10 days now: I feel withdrawal


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Juda, Luckely my dad took his credit card with him









but unfortunatly I will be the one who ends up paying for all of this stuff, and the crayfish cost £9,50







which I know is way overpriced, but it is only the second time I have seen crayfish for sale so it was worth it - I hope, I still havn't seen it yet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they sell blue crayfish at my LFSes too. They are WAY overpriced-- 15-20 bucks each.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fire eel ....nice choice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Luckely my dad took his credit card with him


 Dad + Credit Card =


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> fire eel ....nice choice


 I knew you would like it, I have wanted one for years (about 10-13 years) it is the first time I have ever seen one for sale before and it is really small - about 2" long, were my tyre track is 10" (luckely not in the same tank)


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow innes thats awesome







so i bought the rock ROFL smart thinking







it's a good thing he wasn't hidding in the gravel, you would have had to buy the tank







j/k one of those fish, had your name in it (tetra) cool hehehe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice p/u Innes..

I had a blue and red lobster once.. lil bro took it out of the feeder tank and was playing with it on dirt, left both in the backyard sun.. next thing you know.. dead.







Punkass..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> wow innes thats awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol the rock cost me £2.50 and the crayfish has never went more than 2cm away from it - I am pleased as it obviously loves it

also Paracheirodon innesi (Neon tetra)








My mum told me once that this species was discoverd by an Innes - but it wasn't me








Nice fish though







they used to be banned from fish contests as they have such amazing colors - go figure what happend when they discoverd cardinal tetras











> Nice p/u Innes..
> 
> I had a blue and red lobster once.. lil bro took it out of the feeder tank and was playing with it on dirt, left both in the backyard sun.. next thing you know.. dead.
> 
> ...


Kick your bro in the nuts from me


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice pics I especially like your lobster, got any names?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its a crayfish, and I havn't named them yet........perhaps I will call the crayfish Pablo
and the eel Bill.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

why with the ordinary names


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

is that eel fw?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like those names, and yes the eel is freshwater, I think they can also live in brackish water, but I only have 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

whatever works for you and I think most eels are fw andbw.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Innes, how's the blue lobster acting with your community setup? There are a couple at the LFS, I have been thinking of getting one.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

unxchange said:


> Innes, how's the blue lobster acting with your community setup? There are a couple at the LFS, I have been thinking of getting one.


 it is in with my smallest fishes and it is pretty good, it has nipped the angels tails a couple of times, but nothing to worry about - I would seirously reccomend getting one


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Thats sweet man, i just got myself one of those electric blue lobsters. I keep em with my piranas, and so far hes doing fine. every now and then he has to fight off the piranas, but he does ok. Mine just got a whole lot bigger recently, his shell came off, and it was like in one night he grew half an inch. i think i got a pretty strong one too, he was in a tank with another lobster, and he had ripped off the other lobsters pinchers, both of em.














At first he was just hiding in the wood, but now i see him come out and walk around all the time. I call mine pinchy, remember the simpsons where homer gets the lobster as his pet, he named it pinchy, gotta love the simpsons.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one Glowin_Navi


----------

